# Young Female Culinary Student with a few questions :)



## lecordonluv (Dec 13, 2010)

So I am starting culinary school in January 2011

and I have a few questions

right now im gonna get my certificate in culinary arts

i wanna become a private chef/executive chef

how do i go about doing that?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, "Executive Chef" is classically defined as one who supervises/manages more than one kitchen. To get to this stage you need to show your potential employers that you can competantly manage--keep food and labour costs in line, and put out consistantly good food-- in thier kitchens.

To do* that* you need to have experience doing similiar postions under your belt.

Key word here is experience.

School will give you knowledge, but not working experience.

Personal chef is almost more about marketing than it is about cooking.

Hope this helps


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

LeCordonLuv,

First, I am going to assume you enrolled at LCB, correct? Secondly, what did they tell you? I am just awfully curious to hear this.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

By getting many YEARS of practical experience.


----------



## dadsafrantic (Dec 24, 2010)

what school? cia? lcb? jw? my youngest is accepted at cia greystone and lcb. i am pushing for cia.

executive chef means years of dedication, nights and weekends making sure you are noticed and promoted. also what type of exec do you want to be? hotel? ship? country club? restaurant? you want to have some goals as you go. if you don't your career can take you where ever it wants to go. which may be entirely different than you expected. there are some cool companies that you may never be an exec but you could be a chef/partner working with talented chefs like bradley ogden from lark creek http://www.larkcreek.com/ . you may discover that pastry is an awesome thing and be like emily luchetti http://www.emilyluchetti.com/

be focused and network network network as you go. be nice and don't lose contact with people from school. they may have doors opened for them and remember you. do likewise when you can. are you in a large city or small town? that will also have an impact. good luck and keep us posted. keep asking for help as well.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## sarahg (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

Most executive chefs are more managing than they are cooking.  I get the idea form reading your post that you want to cook.  If that is the case, then personal chef sounds like the right direction for you...


----------

